# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Calculer l'entropie d'une image

## ArthurC

Salut,

Comment calculer l'entropie d'une image en niveaux de gris pour ensuite calculer les variances... Vous savez calculer a ?

----------


## contremaitre

Salut,

Voil comment je faisait :


```

```

Pour la formule tu peux la trouver sur google (par exemple ce site : http://nomis80.org/cryptographie/node22.html )

----------


## millie

Je confirme ce qu' dit pasdeface, le code source dans la classe Histogram de la mthode getEntropy de JAI est (image avec plusieurs canaux = band) : 



```

```

----------


## Chatbour

Bonjour  tous et  toutes,

je me permets de reprendre la discussion..

je cherche la signification physique de l'entropie : Qu'est-ce l'entropie d'une image va traduire ?

en fait, car je connais dj la signification thermodynamique de l'entropie, qui annonce que celle-ci exprime la distribution et l'ordre des molcules dans un milieu ( vrifier), et je suis incapable de voir l'analogie avec l'image  ::koi:: 

Merci d'avance..

----------


## pseudocode

> en fait, car je connais dj la signification thermodynamique de l'entropie, qui annonce que celle-ci exprime la distribution et l'ordre des molcules dans un milieu ( vrifier), et je suis incapable de voir l'analogie avec l'image


Ici on parle de l'entropie de Shannon = la quantit d'information contenue dans un signal.  :;):

----------


## Chatbour

Merci pour la rponse pseudocode..

ok, je vois.. mais srement il existe une analogie avec les images : laquelle ?

 ce que je connais l'entropie est utilise ,entre autres, pour caractriser les textures.. a dit quelque chose ?

----------


## pseudocode

> Merci pour la rponse pseudocode..
> 
> ok, je vois.. mais srement il existe une analogie avec les images : laquelle ?
> 
>  ce que je connais l'entropie est utilise ,entre autres, pour caractriser les textures.. a dit quelque chose ?


hum... l'entropie de Shannon est le nombre de bits ncessaires pour encoder le signal. Donc 2^entropie est le nombre de valeurs diffrentes dans le signal.

Signal constant (0,0,0,0) : entropie=0 -> 2^0=1 valeur

Signal binaire (0,0,1,1): entropie=1 -> 2^1=2 valeurs

Lorsque l'entropie n'est pas un entier, le "nombre de valeurs diffrentes" n'est plus entier:

Signal binaire (0,0,0,1): entropie=0.8 -> 2^0.8=1.75 valeurs

Ce qui signifie que ce signal n'est pas "totalement" un signal binaire car une valeur est plus probable que l'autre.

----------

